# Resume



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone got a sample or something that you can show me regarding how the Canadians do there resumes (cv) as I have heard that Canadian companies like them set out a certain way, and if they don't like what they first see try move on to the next. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Google showed me this:
Writing a Resume
How do I create a Canadian-style résumé?
Canada Resume Guide

Don't forget your cover letter!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Brilliant thanks for that.


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Just about any larger company now has you fill out an online form.
They may ask you to attach your resume but I think this is really just an added item nowadays and doesn't carry the weight it used to.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I do a lot of hiring and see a lot of resumes. Never use online forms. Am not aware of any Canadian resume standard. I use have used the same resume as was my CV when I lived in the UK to no known issues here.


----------

